# what is the best WOOD / mesh for mouse houses?



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

If I fancied trying to make a custom built Residence la Rodentia :lol: out of wood and mesh can you advice me on the most suitable wood that is least affected by mouse pee, and what sort of mesh should I use ? as I understand chrome plated is bad,zinc coated copper core is just as bad, they can get through aluminium etc whats the "in" mesh ?
Steve


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I wouldnt make a residence from wood for the simple reason they wil gnaw at it,I would buy a decent tank and add wooden toys, bridges logs with holes yes mice will pee on them just wash them my mice love wooden logs etc and wheels.Or a large clear plastic bin with square holes cut in the lid and the ends of the bin using a heat cutting tool, scalpel etc with 5mm gage wire mesh fixed the type you use too make rabbit hutches with get it at any good agricultural suppliers.You can get wall mounted cages made with strong cage fronts fitted I did to keep my zebra finches in obviously you would need a smaller gaged bar spacing but the concern with woodne boxescages is they could chew out.
http://www.meshdirect.co.uk/Stainless-W ... -c-39.html


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Also, wood would stink in no time if it`s males you keep. If you already have male mice, it`s best to keep them in a suitable, bought barred cage. ebay is great for such caging for a couple of mice. Tanks such as the Zoozone types are also good as they are easy to clean and access. Although they can be a but bulky and boring to look at.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In the old days all cages were made of thick plywood and the floor was painted with non-porous gloss paint to prevent pee soaking in. Softwood will just soak pee up. Boys do have the icky habit of peeing up the side as well, so it can get pretty sticky.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It would have to be marine ie exterior stamped ply that would not soak in the pee for the interior.I varnished all my wall mounted cages and the interiors I painted with yellow waterproof safe paint I bought at B&Q . I must agree with sarahy and Racingmouse when a mouse pees its not nescissarilly on the floor they do it down the sides of the cage ,tanks too.Itis much better to have a tank or cage you can clean easily  .At the end of the day though it is your choice.


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmmm looks like glass or plastic is the best option so far , but I think I need to look at ways of improving the ventilation in glass mouse houses, i wonder if i can find something to drill more holes in Aquariums ?? But I will look at coated hardwood if something comes to hand.
I think wood is just nicer and more natural but as you good folks rightly point out much harder to mouse proof. I know I'm definately unimpressed with this Habitrail doofer my son wanted.
Cheers again folks
Steve


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I like wooden breeding boxes, very cosy in a shed! but i have plastic too.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

steve, be careful with using those modular style cages with male mice. Is this what you are using at the moment? I ask because if you use a Rotastak or something similar that splits into various sections, this can cause trouble with male mice as it tends to give them their own `space` and `territories`, so two males are better kept in a one level, decent sized housing. It can have an upper level of course, but not so much that the mice can become seperated from one another as such. Just thought I would point this out incase you were not aware that male mice can become territorial over space.

It`s better to find a cage now while they are young and keep them in it all the time. Preparing this now will possibly prevent your males from falling out later on, although this can still happen anyway due to their hormones. I would just go with something simple and what`s best for the mice to be honest. Especially when your dealing with males.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

How about one of these? http://www.petsathome.com/shop/extra-la ... home-15972 Clear plastic tank so you can see them (and lighter than glass), plenty of ventilation in barred section and large door for easy access.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

AnnB I have two of those with large mice in, smaller mice can get through the bars especially baby spiny mice lol which I had.They are ideal for two mice good choice.


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm using a modular mouse paradise my son insisted upon, its a OVO habitrail venture habitat ( load of plastic balls interconnected by tubes. Its what I would expect mice to live in if they lived on the moon. my two need something more earthly.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

You`ve picked (or your son has picked) one of the worst habitats for mice! I would get them a larger, flat floored cage as quickly as possible and transfer all the litter and bedding from the Ovo into it to prevent new territory issues. I hope you did`nt sepnd a fortune on it? I know these modular contraptions are over-priced anyway. With that sort of money you could have had a really mice barred cage for your boys. They really need the ventilation as males urinate and scent mark more.

Rule number one....never let a child choose a cage!


----------

